# Check out my idea for a short walkway.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I've always struggled getting my reel mower from the patio to the lawn. I had these uneven stepping stones that were a pain to muscle the mower over. I pulled them out and built a short walkway using 1/2" thick rubber mats. Layed down 3" of road base and crusher dust. Then installed a plastic edger for 
concrete pavers to make the shape and hold the rubber from shifting. Then I just cut the rubber to fit with a sharp knife. Looks great and it has a nice dimpled finish that is not slippery at all. Now I've got
to do one at the other end. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That's pretty slick!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

so basically, what you're telling me is that you only did all that fancy landscaping so you could drive your reel mower safely from one end of the lawn to the other

:lol:

you've done great work, i just wish you'd stop making me look bad!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> so basically, what you're telling me is that you only did all that fancy landscaping so you could drive your reel mower safely from one end of the lawn to the other
> 
> :lol:
> 
> you've done great work, i just wish you'd stop making me look bad!


Yes, I did, sorry.  
It didn't take long, 3 or 4 hrs. But most of the grunt work was done by my 15 yr. old son that needs 
to replace fork seals on his dirt bike. It's amazing how hard he works when he needs something!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------

